# Survival bread?



## pengyou (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know what to call this so choose the name "survival bread".  I am looking for a recipe to make some kind of a bar - not a granola bar but about the same shape that has a shelf life of several months - I have a seal a meal type machine so can vacuum seal it.  I have eaten some store bought products like this and they were something akin to a lump of sawdust.  I will appreciate any ideas, as well as help with the real name of this kind of food so that I can google on it.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 14, 2013)

Try looking up, Lembas Bread.


----------



## pengyou (Mar 14, 2013)

ahhhh and are you an elf?  or a hobbit?    ...or...heaven forbid, are you Gollum??


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 14, 2013)

This was all I could find. Perhaps it helps...

Make Your Own Homemade Survival Bars » Food Storage and Survival


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 14, 2013)

Try here. There is some great info to be had there.

Survivalist Forum Survival Gear SHTF and TEOTWAWKI Articles


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 15, 2013)

Hardtack.


----------

